# Men's view on pregnancy



## pearl18 (Apr 3, 2010)

How do men feel when they find out their significant other is pregnant? How do men feel about a woman's changing body? Does it effect your sex life or how you feel about having sex? I would love to hear men's sincere feelings & thoughts about this. (I posted this on the general relationship thread & got 0 responses). I've never heard a man's thoughts on this but would love to know what goes through their minds!


----------



## bumpgrind1 (Mar 29, 2010)

My personal thoughts...A pregnant woman is the most beautiful thing in the world. Her skin is soft, her eyes sparkle. A pregnant woman is, for me, at her peak of sensual attraction. Not because of her make up or the way she fills a thong while she swings around on a dance pole the way she did when she was eighteen and not pregnant. It's an inner thing. Sex with my wife when she was pregnant was the best ever and as far as what happened to her body, well she'd argue this one with me. I think every mark and and altered part of her is a demonstration of love and devotion not only to her children but her husband (they were in it together) and even the whole of mankind as well. I'm proud of the way she looks and would only support change if she thought it needed to be.


----------



## HopeinHouston (Mar 1, 2010)

I agree, I loved my wife when she was pregnant, sex was fantastic, couldn't get enough - either of us.


----------



## x2startermom (Jan 8, 2010)

My husband constantly tells me that he adores and absolutely can't get enough (not just sex but every part of me being pregnant) me when I'm pregnant. Constantly, now, he's begging for me to get pregnant again. I'm EXTREMELY tempted to allow it.


----------



## Needy_Wife (Mar 10, 2010)

Can I just say...you guys are WONDERFUL for saying that!!!!!!!!


----------



## cherrypie18 (Feb 21, 2010)

Wow, now that I think back, my H never said anything about my bump. He touched it to touch the baby but I never got any "compliments" about it...


----------



## mike1 (Jun 15, 2009)

I replied to the other thread but I'll say again here... It didn't change me wanting my wife one bit. I wouldn't say it made me want her more but definitely not any less. As the pregnancy went on it was a matter of adjusting positions but my wife was still sexy as hell and couldn't keep my hands off her as usual.


----------



## Remus (Feb 15, 2010)

2 years ago one of our best friends stayed with us while her husband was deployed. I got to see her develop from having hard abs to nearly full term. She was a beautiful woman to begin with but her pregnancy magnified it even more. I can't really explain why it was such a turn on. But I think all of the above reasons cover it.

To this day my wife teases me when we see a beautiful pregnant woman!

One day soon we hope that woman will be my wife.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Freak On a Leash (Feb 19, 2010)

My husband always said I was sexy and desirable when I was pregnant but I felt like crap so I never appreciated it.

It was a great time of my life emotionally but physically I don't miss it at all.


----------



## x2startermom (Jan 8, 2010)

Freak on a leash - Same here with the emotionally and physically.


----------



## bumpgrind1 (Mar 29, 2010)

Freak On a Leash said:


> My husband always said I was sexy and desirable when I was pregnant but I felt like crap so I never appreciated it.
> 
> It was a great time of my life emotionally but physically I don't miss it at all.


My wife felt the same way although she knew the effect it had on me. She had a great time finding pregnant women for me to check out at the mall and then describe in vivid detail all of the things she'd like to see me do to them. As a side note we were having sex one time when she was pregnant, late term (I was tryin' to give the kid a black eye) after a lot os struggling and grunting I had her in a position where I thought I was really goin' to town and she calmly told me it wasn't in. I raised up to look and tragicly said the wrong thing. Something like, "It looks like a hotdog in a bun" or equally as insensitive I'm sure. A truck load of roses don't make up for that one, I'll tell ya'.


----------



## Freak On a Leash (Feb 19, 2010)

:lol: :lol::rofl: :rofl: :rofl:

I'm sorry, but that is TOO funny! It sounds like your wife has a good sense of humor but I'll bet she's never let you live that one down.


----------

